# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  SUSHI & QUE - nét lạ của ẩm thực Nhật Bản Tại Sài Gòn - Quán ăn Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *SUSHI & QUE*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 190 Thành Thái, Phường 12, Quận 10, Hồ Chí Minh
> 
> ĐT: 08 6678 1190_
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán SUSHI & QUE*


*Kết hợp hai loại thức ăn chính là sushi ăn liền và các món ăn que với chả, thịt, cá các loại được chế biến hấp dẫn qua bàn tay đầu bếp nhiều năm kinh nghiệm.* 



Quán Sushi & Que đã thật sự chinh phục được nhiều khách hàng sành ăn và những ai yêu thích ẩm thực Nhật.
Không gian quán rất ấm cúng, thoáng đãng, sàn được ốp gỗ, tường trang trí theo phong cách manga nghịch ngợm với tông màu xanh cốm tươi mát, mang đậm phong cách Nhật. 

Điểm hấp dẫn của quán chính là có sự phân chia khu vực dành cho các món ăn, với hơn 100 món ăn kết hợp với hơn 10 loại nước sốt đặc biệt của quán, các món ăn được sắp xếp bày biện rất dễ lựa chọn, điều này làm cho thực khách thoải mái và tự nhiên hơn trong việc thưởng thức cũng như cùng trải nghiệm qua nhiều loại sushi khác nhau, ngon, lạ và bắt mắt.



100 món ăn kết hợp với hơn 10 loại nước sốt đặc biệt của quán,


Đúng như tên gọi của quán, Sushi & Que phục vụ hai loại thức ăn chính là sushi ăn liền (món ăn truyền thống của Nhật) và các món ăn “que” với chả, thịt, cá các loại được chế biến hấp dẫn, đặc biệt bạn có thể sử dụng bếp điện chứa dầu để tự tay mình chiên tại chỗ.



Hệ thống bếp từ được thiết kế chắn chắn để làm nóng thức ăn nhanh, 

hệ thống hút khói hiện đại không tạo mùi và khói
Ngoài ra, các món Pizza sushi, Mì trộn Tokyo, Bánh xèo Nhật cũng được xem là một món ăn đặc trưng của quán, được chế biến với những công thức độc quyền, mang hương vị đặc biệt. Bạn cũng có thể thưởng thức món lẩu Miso hải sản, với các loại nấm tươi, chả cá, thịt bò, rau củ, trứng, đủ cho 4 người ăn.




Đây có thể được xem là một xu hướng ẩm thực Nhật đặc sắc do quán tự chế biến trong mùa hè này tại Tp.HCM mà Sushi & Que đang dành cho khách hàng sành ăn và thích khám phá ẩm thực.




> *SUSHI & QUE*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 190 Thành Thái, Phường 12, Quận 10, Hồ Chí Minh
> 
> ĐT: 08 6678 1190_
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán SUSHI & QUE*


Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan an o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

quán nè cũng 1 giá lun ak

----------


## h20love

Đúng là nhà hàng của Nhật, toàn ngồi bệt... m k thick

----------


## lovetravel

trông ngon thật không pít giá cả thế nào.

----------


## littlegirl

có vẻ hấp dẫn đây, ko pít ngon ko nhỉ?

----------

